# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  - ### -

## Aruiteve

«» "" 
 


«» - "" 

: , , , : , , , : , , , D: , , , : , , , - F: , , , G: , , , : , , , . : «, » : « . » ? 2022 (1:0) «-», « » - (42) . , - (0:0 3:0) 11- -. , 1/8 «-» «F». (0:0) , (2:0) (2:1) . , (2+1, 4:1) . , « » -, , . . 2002 , , . . , ( ) , 2018 - , 1962 - , 1958 - , 1954 - ( , , ). , ( ) - , . , - . . 2022 . : 5 1 . . , «» . 

, , . , 433 . . . , - , ? , - . ? , , «» , 2:1. , . 14 2022 *. , , , . , - , . , . . : , , , . -2022: « » 

- , 14 2022. 16:00 -. Qazsport 19:00 . Qazsport 22:00 . Qazaqstan, Qazsport 01:00 . Qazaqstan, Qazsport. « . . 1000 . , . , », «» . - «» , -2022 . , , , , . , . , , , . . , . 

: 2022 14*. . , , , , . , , . , , . . 11 . , 2019 6 . 29 30 , . . : (, ); : (); : (); : (, ) , . . ? 14. : « . » 

, , « » . 2022: , . . , . , , . . . . , , -2022. . LIVE! 

31- , , « », . . -55 «» , . . , , . + . , - , . . , , ( ). , . . , . . . , , « » . , . 

, . , , , ??? , . , , -. , . , . , . . 1903 . VII . ( 22 1901 .) . , - . . 4 . . : 14 2022 . . , , 5 , «», , Air France, Turkish Airlines ( ). 31- , , « », . . 






 -  

 -  


 -  




 -  

 -  


 -  


 -  

 -  


 -  

 -  


 -  



 -  




 -  


 -  

 -  


 -  

 -

----------

